# Star Fawks on Crack



## south syde dobe (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2892036

You've been warned


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 11, 2009)

Well...that...just...well...:-?

Let me come back in a few centuries before I can properly comment...:-o


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 11, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Well...that...just...well...:-?
> 
> Let me come back in a few centuries before I can properly comment...:-o


 
I warned you, also Falco is retarded :3


----------

